# Bildgröße - abhängig der Bildschirmgröße / -Auflösung



## monkeybusiness (18. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

folgende Frage:
Ist die Größe des Monitors bzw. die Bildschirnauflösung ausschlaggebend für die Größe eines Bildes?
Es ist doch nicht möglich , daß ein Bildschirm ein Bild in einer Größe von z.B. 4 cm Höhe anzeigt und bei einem weiteren anderen Monitor dieses Bild in einer Höhe con 3 cm angezeigt wird. Ansonsten würde das Bild doch bei einer vergrößerten Ansicht wie in diesem Fall bei der Höhe von 4 cm pixelig werden, oder wird bei die Höhe beim 2. Monitor einfach gestaucht?

Ganz erklären kann ich mir das nicht und wäre für gute Tipps etc dankbar.

LG,

Timmy


----------



## tobee (18. Oktober 2007)

Meinst du jetzt *in* Photoshop?


----------



## monkeybusiness (18. Oktober 2007)

hi tobee,

nope, ich meine die Bildgröße bei der Veröffentlichung im Web.

LG,
Timmy


----------



## Leola13 (19. Oktober 2007)

Hai,

die Monitore stellen das Bild in Pixeln dar. (OK nicht ganz Bildpunkte sind das eigentlich.)

Das heisst je nach eingestellter Auflöung am Monitor wied dein Bild größer oder kleiner dargestellt.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## mR.fLopPy (19. Oktober 2007)

Bestes Beispiel. Unter einer Auflösung von 1024x768 (wie es bei den meisten 14,1" Notebooks der fall ist) wird ein Screenshot bei der Windows Bild-/Faxanzeige in Vollbild dargestellt, während auf meinem Standrechner unter 1280x1024 ein schwarzer Rahmen den Screenshot umrandet.

Um deine Frage zu beantworten. Es hängt davon ab was du mit den Bildern machst. Verwendest du Sie zB unter Windows als Hintergrund würde ein Größeres Bild auf einem kleineren Bildschirm (je nach Einstellung) entweder nur zum Teil dargestellt werden oder zusammengestaucht werden. Umgekehrt würdest du entweder einen Rahmen ums Bild bekommen oder du streckst es zu "Vollbild" und musst damit rechnen, dass es pixelig wird.


----------



## Artpet (19. Oktober 2007)

Wichtig ist Auflösung wenn wir ein Bild in Web laden der z.B. 800 x 600 px mit 72 dpi (28,22cm x 21,17cm) wird nur einheitlich auf Monitoren dargestellt wenn alle Monitoren die gleiche Auflösung für ihre Desktop haben, also Die (Vorschau) Grüße ändert sich nur bei unterschiedlichen Desktop einstellung Die Reale Bildgröße wird nicht verändert.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
MONITOR IST NUR VORSCHAU UND HAT NICHTS MIT REALE BILDGRÖSSE ZU TUN
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

